# Is this a good price for a solar set-up?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Our local big box building supply store has a solar unit on sale. I haven't done much research on solar, so I'm wondering if this is an okay deal for a 60 watt set-up?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hard to say without specs on the charge controller and inverter...my guess is both are Chinese made and of questionable quality.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

We have one like that for the green house lights. It only runs a light or two. 
You can do better buying a larger panel say 120W for the same price. I realize you still need the controller and such but I do not think it will run more than a light. 
Best suitable for a camper or something temporary. They suggest not letting it run continuously.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Only if you are looking for a play toy to power a light in the shed for an hour or 2 a day. Plan on it being an end system, meaning - you are not going to be able to expand it into a larger system.

When you get a battery for it to power you will want it to be in the 60 to 80 AH range and preferably *NOT* have a CCA rating.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know about solar pricing, but I hope you don't mind me interjecting a question rather than post another thread as this is about solar panels, too.

:hijacked:We have a travel trailer and would like to get a solar panel for it. Fridge runs off either electric/propane, but the heater is strictly propane (not always used). What size do we need and is there a recommended site I should read more information about it on? Also, if you know where a good quality panel can be purchased, please let me know. I don't want "made in China"


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

check the back of the fridge to see how many amps it uses. That would be your first step.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

lorichristie said:


> ...We have a travel trailer and would like to get a solar panel for it. Fridge runs off either electric/propane, but the heater is strictly propane (not always used). What size do we need and is there a recommended site I should read more information about it on? Also, if you know where a good quality panel can be purchased, please let me know. I don't want "made in China"


Need wattage (volts x amps) usage of the fridge.

Also a little closer on your location than Pacific Northwest. While some areas of the PNW are fair for solar, most of it really sucks when it comes to insolation values.

USA made panels - the only USA maker of panels is evergreen and they are on the verge of bankrupcy. If they go under there will be no warranty on your panels. Unisolar has gone to strickly making laminate and thin film. no more panels from them.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the responses! If all this set-up will do is power a light bulb, and since its cost is almost equivalent to 1 years worth of our electricity bills, I think I'm gonna pass.


----------



## Moontree Ranch (Feb 9, 2010)

I have gotten some solar panels from Solar Blvd.

http://www.solarblvd.com/index.php?cat=c1_Solar-Panels---Systems.html

I recently picked up a 80 watt panel ($269) that we run all of our lighting with..this is fed to a 110ah agm sealed battery through a charge controller..since we are not there full time I wanted a maintenance free system...all our lighting is LED...we light the whole place for less than 40 watts.

Kevin


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Gosh, you can buy a rechargeable solar lamp or even use those 15$ solar lights that light up a path if you just wanted a little light every night!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Thanks for the responses! If all this set-up will do is power a light bulb, and since its cost is almost equivalent to 1 years worth of our electricity bills, I think I'm gonna pass.


Half the problem is your location. Living in Minnesota has it's draw backs. By Gaisma you only average about 1.2 hours of insolation in December. That means it can produce an average 72 watthours a day. When you calculate in all the power losses that works out to about a usable 45 watthours a day. In case your wondering that works out to lighting an 1156 autobulb for about 3 hours.

Small is not always a bad thing. I have a single 51 watt panel powering our weekend camp trailer. It charges 260AH of batteries. The only reason that we are able to get by with such a small system is that we only use it every other weekend at the most. Even then we have very minimal power needs. We might use .5 KW in a weekend if we spend lots of time listening to music. If we were on the grid that would be the equivelant of 5 cents worth of power. If I need any serious power while we are there I fire up the genny.

First thing you need to look at is why do you want a solar system. If it's to save money than you have an awakening coming.


----------



## survivalpro (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is 120 watt for almost the same price:

http://stores.ebay.com/UL-SOLAR

What are you trying to run with solar ?

My solar cabin is powered with a small 470 watt solar and 125 watt wind system.

Here are videos of my solar setup for ideas:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/solarcabin#p/c/34F7ECFEEB05659B[/ame]


----------

